
Woman uses DNA test, finds sperm donor – and pays a “devastating” price - pidu87
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/woman-finds-sperm-donor-after-using-dna-test-raising-questions-about-donor-anonymity/
======
erikpukinskis
Since the title doesn’t say much...

It was a close relative. One the donor company found out they blocked her from
receiving more of the guys sworn she had already purchased for future kids.

I guess she was attached to the idea of the kids being biological siblings.

------
rootusrootus
I guess the moral of the story is read contracta before you sign them, and
don't agree to terms that you cannot abide by.

~~~
jobigoud
For me the moral of the story is that sperm banks are not in a position to
guarantee donors anonymity. Donating DNA is like donating the most effective
way to track you.

------
cimmanom
How do sperm banks not prevent this (sperm donor being the immediate family of
the recipient) from happening in the first place? Seems like this woman might
have a case against the sperm bank if she wanted to sue.

~~~
jobigoud
No, she found a close relative of the anonymous donor by sending her
daughter's dna to 23andMe. It's a privacy / deanonymization issue, not a case
of the sperm bank not checking if the donor is related to the recipient.

------
onetimemanytime
Duh, RTFM. The donor gave his seed anon and you agreed to it. What do you want
now...if a person wants to come out publicly a donor #AGF2145, that's their
prerogative, not yours.

~~~
jobigoud
What about the child? She didn't agree to anything.

